# Your Internet Connection!



## FireFox (Jan 8, 2015)

How important is for you the speed of your internet connection.

What would you vote from one to ten?

I am using VDSL.

Cheers.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 8, 2015)

Very important
As far as your next question asking us to vote from 1 to 10, I guess that I am somewhat confused...
As far as your poll, I have cable which does not seem to match one of your options listed.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 8, 2015)

Upload is immensely important to me these days. Uploading ~3 1440p lossless videos to youtube per week takes its toll (I know youtube compresses the crap out of them). Got 84Mbit fibre, but downloading isn't so important to me these days. As long as I have at least 2MBytes/s download I can stream blurays without a problem and I have enough games to tide me over while I wait for one to download.



HammerON said:


> I have cable which does not seem to match one of your options listed.



Usually similar to ADSL speeds isn't it? I don't remember who, but somebody around here works for a cabling company.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 8, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Upload is immensely important to me these days. Uploading ~3 1440p lossless videos to youtube per week takes its toll (I know youtube compresses the crap out of them)


My VDSL it's very fast and I can't complain at all, I like fast download and upload but in any case I am getting the optical fiber.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 8, 2015)

We have 50/50Mbit/s fiber, working nicely.
Only when downloading a game from steam the download speed varies from 500Kb~5Mb/s, but this may be normal? Not sure.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 8, 2015)

80/5 Cable with the following:

My Network hardware: Cisco Meraki Z1 router, 2 x Aruba RAP 109 APs, 1 Cisco Meraki MR12 AP. D-Link DGS-1210-10P PoE managed switch.


----------



## CounterZeus (Jan 8, 2015)

I have slow vdsl2 (25/2Mbps), but with a true no limit, which is rare in Belgium and cheap for Belgian standards. So I'm not really complaining. Cable is a lot faster, but has a (hidden) datalimit.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 8, 2015)

Google is building a datacenter here, we may get google as new ISP here in the near future.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 8, 2015)

at home i got a 40/40mbit connection all for myself that runs about 50/50mbit so i don't really complain. -and to add yes internet is very important to me always ^^;

i am using a Asus RT-AC66U router for now with modded firmware works great


----------



## RCoon (Jan 8, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Only when downloading a game from steam the download speed varies from 500Kb~5Mb/s, but this may be normal? Not sure.



Yeah pretty normal. You'll notice that the download falls colossally occasionally because it simply isn't downloading anything, steam is actually just decompressing and writing data to your disk instead. Then it will jump back up to 5MB/s when it starts actually downloading something again. I recall Steam beta having that Disk Access green and red light on downloads, that shows you when more disk I/O is happening and downloading isn't. I'm out of the Steam Beta due to issues with certain games and mods, so I don't know if it still exists.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 8, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> We have 50/50Mb fiber, working nicely.
> Only when downloading a game from steam the download speed varies from 500Kb~5Mb/s, but this may be normal? Not sure.



I have 50 MBit/s im Download and 10 MBit/s im Upload


----------



## FireFox (Jan 8, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> We have 50/50Mb fiber, working nicely.
> Only when downloading a game from steam the download speed varies from 500Kb~5Mb/s, but this may be normal? Not sure.



Sorry for  my ignorance but fiber shouldn't work at  200 Mbit/s Download and 100 Mbit/s Upload.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 8, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Sorry for  my ignorance but fiber shouldn't work at  200 Mbit/s Download and 100 Mbit/s Upload.



Oh typo then , 50Mbit/s/50Mbit/s then?


----------



## FireFox (Jan 8, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Oh typo then , 50Mbit/s/50Mbit/s then?


----------



## Ebo (Jan 8, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Sorry for  my ignorance but fiber shouldn't work at  200 Mbit/s Download and 100 Mbit/s Upload.



Here as puma99dk says, fiber is the way to go, if you can get it. 
Here in Denmark, I think that fiber for a private person the highest you can get is 100Mbit up and 100Mbit down. If you have a home company only the sky is the limit as well as your wallet.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 8, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


>


Fiber connection using Wifi:  http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4042794373

We use a 3 in 1 package, fiber internet/TV/Home phone


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 8, 2015)

Ebo said:


> Here as puma99dk says, fiber is the way to go, if you can get it.
> Here in Denmark, I think that fiber for a private person the highest you can get is 100Mbit up and 100Mbit down. If you have a home company only the sky is the limit as well as your wallet.



i can get 150/150mbit and even more but i don't want to pay more bcs i am fine with my 40/40mbit


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 8, 2015)

puma99dk| said:


> i can get 150/150mbit and even more but i don't want to pay more bcs i am fine with my 40/40mbit


Same here, we can get the more expensive 150/150 but 50/50 fiber is fine for us.


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 8, 2015)

Up to 150/15 cable.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 8, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Same here, we can get the more expensive 150/150 but 50/50 fiber is fine for us.



150/150mbit is about 77usd / 66euros a month, but i don't need that


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 8, 2015)

puma99dk| said:


> 150/150mbit is about 77usd / 66euros a month, but i don't need that



Is that only for internet or does that include TV channels and home phone?
We pay 59Euro/month (depending on phone usage) for over 60 TV(HD) channels/home phone and internet


----------



## FireFox (Jan 8, 2015)

Ebo said:


> I think that fiber for a private person the highest you can get is 100Mbit up and 100Mbit down.


Here in Germany you can get for a private person 200Mbit up and 100Mbit down.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 8, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Is that only for internet or does that include TV channels and home phone?
> We pay 59Euro/month (depending on phone usage) for over 60 TV(HD) channels/home phone and internet



internet only


----------



## FireFox (Jan 8, 2015)

puma99dk| said:


> internet only


Here Internet + home phone + TV channels 35€

Back in 2005 when i used to download ton of crap from Internet an optical fiber would be a good deal


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 8, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Here Internet + home phone + TV channels 45€



we pay more in taxes then you ppl, so that's one of the reasons, but things in DK is expensive...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 8, 2015)

im  fairly lucky, the Slowest speed Package available in My area is 60Mb/s Down & 5Mb/s Up(Fiber Optic thank God, I can't stand DSL, atleast I couldn't the last time I had it...which was admittedly a Long time ago). For an extra $$30-40 You can get the 100Mb/s package, but Im uncertain if You get any more Upload speed, as with Most people I Vastly prefer My internet speed to be as high as possible, I HATE waiting for page loading....I'm old enough to remember using dial up, or a cradle modem...it made porn more frustrating than Anything  So that might be why speed is SO important to Me, however I can't imagine someone who WOULDN'T want fast internet speeds.I also install/Run My internet browser off of a Little USB3.0 Flash pen drive, in an attempt to get the MOST speed/performance as possible(dunno if it makes TOO much difference though).

I NEVER wanna watch as a 300kb Pic of a sexy woman SLOWLY buffers onscreen as I wait in anticipation eagerly  .... Oh God, that reminds Me , of that time in the Early ninties, maybe mid nineties, When We were ALL buried in our weight in AOL CD's... FFS, those DAMN disc's. NEVER AGAIN!

I LOVE going to places like Microcenter, or Radio shack where they ask for Your Email for Mailing or what have You, and I give them My Old AOL address   ... they look @ ME like Im crazy....'er ...... Crazyman@aol.getagmailaccountalready.comon

Diagnosing My internet connection ONE bit at a Time...


----------



## FireFox (Jan 8, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> it made porn more frustrating than Anything


Good one 

30-40$ to watch porn and sexy ladies at high speed lol
Not a bad deal.



jboydgolfer said:


> Diagnosing My internet connection ONE bit at a Time...


funny


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 8, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Here in Germany you can get for a private person 200Mbit up and 100Mbit down.



I just found an ISP in my country that delivers 500/500Mb/s private for 60Euro/Month, internet only.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 8, 2015)

puma99dk| said:


> we pay more in taxes then you ppl, so that's one of the reasons, but things in DK is expensive...


Believe me here ist not that cheap and we pay a lot of taxes too.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 8, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I just found an ISP in my country that delivers 500/500Mb/s private for 60Euro/Month, internet only.


Wow, that's fast and for that price.

One of the main reason why i like very fast Internet connection is because I watch a lot of films online.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 8, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Wow, that's fast and for that price.
> 
> One of the main reason why i like very fast Internet connection is because I watch a lot of films online.



I use Netflix and PopcornTime to watch movies online, but would you really notice a difference with that when you have 50 or 500 download speed?
You will not notice that while watching, surely not with Netflix, because it stops loading when you pause it and it does not download it completely in one go.
You may notice a small difference when you load a movie on PopcornTime, because PopcornTime will download the whole movie in one go.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 8, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Upload is immensely important to me these days. Uploading ~3 1440p lossless videos to youtube per week takes its toll (I know youtube compresses the crap out of them). Got 84Mbit fibre, but downloading isn't so important to me these days. As long as I have at least 2MBytes/s download I can stream blurays without a problem and I have enough games to tide me over while I wait for one to download.
> 
> 
> 
> Usually similar to ADSL speeds isn't it? I don't remember who, but somebody around here works for a cabling company.


 
No, our cable is twice as fast as DSL.

EDIT:  60Mb download, 5 Mb upload is what I have.  Normal package is 30/3 in our area.  As far as I know, DSL is 3 to 6 down, no idea anymore what upload is currently for our area for it.  All I know is I will never go back to DSL...it would feel like dial-up again!


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 8, 2015)

Someone here on TPU showed sometime ago his 1Gbit download speed from the US , he had Google as ISP, I believe he said he moved to get Google as ISP!


----------



## Nabarun (Jan 8, 2015)

512 kbps both ways unltd for ~12 usd/month. Higher speeds are very expensive. What we need is more bandwidth for the govt to spare, aka more satellites and data centers. I had a 2mbps line before this (night unltd) but I accidentally crossed the day-limit and that caused me some real pains. I think at least 1mbps upload speed is absolutely crucial for many things, particularly video chatting. Here that is prohibitively expensive for us. Can't wait for Google and Facebook to do their "beaming" bit here.


----------



## Bow (Jan 8, 2015)

Time Warner Cable.....


----------



## FireFox (Jan 8, 2015)

As said before i am just waiting for the optic fiber and see how it will work.

I forgot to ask if someone is using Cat-6 cables.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 8, 2015)

I pay £ 2.50  which is about 3 euros or 4 dollars per month for unlimited downloads i get 6mb / 1 mb

Thats in the UK down a phone line which is ASDL that costs £15 a month

I get SKY tv for free, legally i hasten to add.

Theres a big rollout of fibre optic in the uk and they are kind of prioritising some of the rural areas

I get 6mb/ 2mb on my mobile data


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 8, 2015)

My minecraft/Dayz server


----------



## FireFox (Jan 8, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> My minecraft/Dayz server


It's better low or high ping?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 8, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> It's better low or high ping?


 
I believe lower, because ping is the response time to your signal.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 8, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I believe lower, because ping is the response time to your signal.


I have to check mine tonight when I get home.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 8, 2015)

Currently on Optus Cable here is Brisbane, AU. Yesterday I upgraded us to the 100/2 speed to hopefully avoid the choking that always happens in this house....Just waiting on the new modem to be delivered hopefully on Monday to access all dem extra bits. Real world as it is we get about 25mbps down and 1.8mbps up as our current modem is REALLY old and apparently is generally only good for 30/2 (our speeds were 20mbps down and *0.1-0.2mbps *up before upgrading to a new plan last month - that upload speed was a killer).


RCoon said:


> Usually similar to ADSL speeds isn't it? I don't remember who, but somebody around here works for a cabling company.



Here in Australia at least, cable is generally noticeably faster. Theoretical speeds here from my ISP http://www.optus.com.au/shop/broadband/home-broadband/network/internet-speed

I have ADSL2 at work WHICH IS IN BRISBANE CBD!!!!! and we only receive 5.5mbps down and about 0.5mbps up. For some reason despite being in the middle of Brisbane City's CBD, only ADSL was available. iiNet's fibre, the NBN and other fibre networks are apparently not in the area and neither is cable.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 8, 2015)

105/30Mbps cable, I guess that would be closest to Fiber given the options in the poll...




RCoon said:


> Usually similar to ADSL speeds isn't it? I don't remember who, but somebody around here works for a cabling company.



Cable is no where near close to ADSL speeds.

AFAIK, ADSL currently tops out at 24/3, VDSL does 52/16.  Just to give you an idea of cable, the standard package in my area for cable is 25/5 and there is a 50/15 and a 100/30 package and in some areas they just started offering 500/100 connections.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 8, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have to check mine tonight when I get home.



My ping was 11ms at this test : http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4042794373  I tested again and then it was 9ms.
I think the ping has to do with the quality of your connection and the server distance from where you are testing.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 8, 2015)

Ping should be lower.
You are pinging the server and the server is pinging you back.
It is diplayed in milliseconds or thousandths or a second.

Ie  100 ms   = 1/10 second


----------



## v12dock (Jan 8, 2015)

150/20 Cable 2TB data cap <15ms to Chicago


----------



## xvi (Jan 8, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> I NEVER wanna watch as a 300kb Pic of a sexy woman SLOWLY buffers onscreen as I wait in anticipation eagerly


----------



## peche (Jan 8, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Google is building a datacenter here, we may get google as new ISP here in the near future.


Google =Skynet


----------



## FireFox (Jan 8, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I believe he said he moved to get Google as ISP!


Omg, just moving to get Google as ISP.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 8, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Omg, just moving to get Google as ISP.



LOL


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Omg, just moving to get Google as ISP.



I'd do it if they were close.  The biggest hurdle right now for Google as an ISP is access to utility spaces to run their cabling.  But that might change if the FCC rules to regulate ISPs under the Title II Telecommunication Act.  It would give Google access to telephone poles and underground runs.  I really hope this goes through because it would bring some serious competition to a market that basically has none right now.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 8, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> LOL


How can i call it?
 insanity


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 8, 2015)

I voted *ADSL*.


Knoxx29 said:


> How important is for you the speed of your internet connection.


I just want to get what I pay for... If I can only pay for 56Kbps then I will have to survive with 56Kbps.

Currently I pay for 5Mbps. And it is very important that it stays at 5Mbps on ISP side otherwise call to complain.

I am happy I just needed to complain for only 1 time.  Get a decent infrastructure or I cancel the crap service. I will not support crap services. 

If they can only deliver 20% of the advertised speed most of the time then advertise the 20%. LOL!


----------



## xvi (Jan 8, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> I voted *ADSL*.
> 
> I just want to get what I pay for... If I can only pay for 56Kbps then I will have to survive with 56Kbps.
> 
> ...


Some "Up to X speed" connections are only required to reach that speed twice a month to fulfil the terms of the contract. It could be dial-up 99% of the time, but as long as it hits your contracted speed twice that month, they've fulfilled their end of the arrangement.

Having your bandwidth guaranteed is usually only available for business connections.
If you bring in a 10 Mbps line into a neighborhood, you can either sell 10 residential 10Mbps connections (rumor has it the ratio is usually closer to 1:30, actually) for $50 a month or 1 business connection for (probably) $200-300 a month. Any higher-up is going to see a choice for their income to be $500 vs $200 and you know what they're going to go with.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 8, 2015)

xvi said:


> Some "Up to X speed" connections are only required to reach that speed twice a month to fulfil the terms of the contract. It could be dial-up 99% of the time, but as long as it hits your contracted speed twice that month, they've fulfilled their end of the arrangement.


WHAT!? 

I would have cancelled my contract already if it was like that. And I would never accept a contract like this in first place (If I read it, obviously ).

I will not pay for a thing that will not make me satisfied. I do not need internet to survive, I can live very well without it.


----------



## 64K (Jan 8, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> I will not pay for a thing that will not make me satisfied. I do not need internet to survive, I can live very well without it.



Do you not have any games on Steam or Origin? TBH I can't imagine not having internet. When I was growing up you had to go to the library if you wanted to learn about something. Now with Google I can access just about any info in a couple of seconds. If I ever had to sacrifice something it would he HD cable over my internet connection.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 8, 2015)

64K said:


> Do you not have any games on Steam or Origin?


I have a steam account. I created it recently and I have just 1 game there. 
Origin does not have a Linux version, I cannot support it. 



64K said:


> When I was growing up you had to go to the library if you wanted to learn about something.


Well, I have almost all the information I would need to use in my personal library if my internet connection is powered off. So, for my daily works that would be enough.

Do not rely on internet is one of my main concerns... Sadly, some people seem to not care about.



Spoiler: Case study



A good example is Linux programs, many people just download what they need from the repositories and do not keep a local copy of the programs or their sources.
If they need that and internet connection is non existent they will cry... LOL!


----------



## FireFox (Jan 8, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> I'd do it if they were close.  The biggest hurdle right now for Google as an ISP is access to utility spaces to run their cabling.  But that might change if the FCC rules to regulate ISPs under the Title II Telecommunication Act.  It would give Google access to telephone poles and underground runs.  I really hope this goes through because it would bring some serious competition to a market that basically has none right now.


The new promising companies.

Companies and their CHEATS, for the first period they offer you the best services you can't find out there for less price than anyone else can offer you.

One day you decide you want to change your ISP.

You: Good morning.

Them: Good morning Sir I am Miss Smith,  how can we help you?

You: I am looking for some Internet offers, I've heard around that you offer good services and the prices are affordable.

Them: Sir you came to the right place, we've the best internet offers, ours services are rated 10 STARS and none of ours customers is unhappy, (you never asked about it) so let's start, prices start from 20$ up to 50$ per month, it depends what you are looking for Sir,
if you are interested in addition to the internet we offer for 10$ more per month Phone and free calls, but that's not all Sir  for 5$ more you can have many channels as you want, if you want the HD channels then it's not 5$ but 10$ and if you want Full HD channels it's not 10$ but 15$ per month plus Internet.

You: uhmmmm. (You looks Undecided and lost. )

Them: Sir for the first year you pay just the half price and after you pay the normal price.

You: Ok ok, i get the full packet.

They've Catched you.

Right away when you've signed you are F@@@@D


But then:
A few months later you call the company.

You: Good morning I am Mister bla bla bla, i have a problem, today I got my Internet bill and I've noticed that you've charged to my bill some extra for calls, normally I should pay half price but there's something wrong here.

Them: Can you tell me your Customer ID number please, I will solve this problem as soon as I can.

And so it will for a long time.

Too many promises and at the end they are all the same, promises promises and bla bla bla.

It's all just Marketing.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> My VDSL it's very fast and I can't complain at all, I like fast download and upload but in any case I am getting the optical fiber.



Fiber to prem? If it is youll have a ont on your home, otherwise its fiber to node then to copper.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 9, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> Fiber to prem? If it is youll have a ont on your home, otherwise its fiber to node then to copper.


...and in any case, that last mile (or kilometer for our metric friends) of copper really only adds up to 7-9ms round-trip to your response time, tops. The rest of the way is fiber, so you really don't gain a whole lot. I would be skeptical if anyone told me that they could notice a difference between 10 and 20ms response time for internet access to a nearby server. Or the difference between 70 and 80 for a server a little further away. Even DOCSIS 3.0 supports quite a bit of bandwidth and the only real reason to go to fiber (over cable that is) is to get more than 300Mbps/100Mbps. Even Comcast's 505/100Mbps plan requires them to run FTTP.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 9, 2015)

The way some telco companies bandage 10-50+ year old existing copper facilities to send a vdsl signal is meh, bridge taps/metallic faults make the signal weak.

Vdsl normally goes up to 3000 ft with 1 tv. Beyond that a bonded pair is needed.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 9, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> My minecraft/Dayz server


I have a silly question.
While doing the speedtest does it matter 
if there are several machines using internet, will be the test affected By It?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 9, 2015)

In my experiemce it makes no difference unless you are streaming at the same time.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 9, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> In my experiemce it makes no difference unless you are streaming at the same time.


I guess a test won't never be accurate because there are always some programs running and background that uses Internet.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> unless you are streaming at the same time.


Watching YouTube Full HD


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 9, 2015)

No not really. Your browser will be on otherwise you wont be online and able to perform the test. Bandwidth is one thing data transfer is entirely different.

Imagine the difference between a motorway or autobahn and a rural road. One.road is wider than the other but you can travel the same speed on both.
I think that analogy works.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 9, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> No not really. Your browser will be on otherwise you wont be online and able to perform the test. Bandwidth is one thing data transfer is entirely different.
> 
> Imagine the difference between a motorway or autobahn and a rural road. One.road is wider than the other but you can travel the same speed on both.
> I think that analogy works.


I was waiting for this one. It's a good analogy. Think of bandwidth as the lanes on the road and latency as the speed limit.


----------



## XSI (Jan 9, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Sorry for  my ignorance but fiber shouldn't work at  200 Mbit/s Download and 100 Mbit/s Upload.


 
I don't get it, why. There is possible to get 1Gb/s (100MB+ per second ) fiber here in Lithuania. as well as 300Mbps/300Mbps. 100/100Mbps is almost mainstream.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 9, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> No not really. Your browser will be on otherwise you wont be online and able to perform the test. Bandwidth is one thing data transfer is entirely different.
> 
> Imagine the difference between a motorway or autobahn and a rural road. One.road is wider than the other but you can travel the same speed on both.
> I think that analogy works.


I had a wrong concept about it, thanks for helping me to understand how it works.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 9, 2015)

XSI said:


> I don't get it, why. There is possible to get 1Gb/s (100MB+ per second ) fiber here in Lithuania. as well as 300Mbps/300Mbps. 100/100Mbps is almost mainstream.



Fiber provides access to the Internet in entirely new dimensions of speed, because the data transfer rate is higher than in conventional DSL connections many times: up to 200 megabits per second (Mbit / s) in the download are possible, even with the upload are 100 Mbit / s.

 When fiber optic lines transmitted the data not like about with copper wire electrical impulses, but with colour light signals. This allows not only faster transfer speeds, but the transmission is also less sensitive to electrical or magnetic interference fields. Also, you can transfer the data via fiber itself over long distances without speed or quality losses.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 9, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I had a wrong concept about it, thanks for helping me to understand how it works.


Nothing currently goes faster than optical. Optical is how you reach speeds over 10Gbps. For example: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833106044&cm_re=10gbps-_-33-106-044-_-Product

...but they can run it as slow as they want, like 10/10mbps.


----------



## MrCellkill (Jan 9, 2015)

Here in Denmark you can get up to 500/500. But it is 158us / 134euro


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 9, 2015)

Saw a fantastic demonstration recently of how light travels down a bent and twisted fibre optic cable.

Dont know if you can get BBC programs where you are but its well worth a look. Its designed for teenagers and this year showed some brilliant technology, making shapes out of sound waves was one excellent example.

im with my daughter in hospital at the moment so cant post a link.

Try and find it Knoxx 29 im sure you and many others would find some interesting stuff. I think every small child should watch them for inspiration.
Search for  "Royal Institute Xmas Lectures.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 9, 2015)

MrCellkill said:


> Here in Denmark you can get up to 500/500. But it is 158us / 134euro


That's not too shabby. For me to get 500/100 I would need to pay something like 300/400 USD a month along with a 4 year contract or something like that.

For now, I get this on DOCSIS.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 9, 2015)

Another


----------



## FireFox (Jan 9, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> I can live very well without it.


Wow compliment, I don't think i could.



64K said:


> If I ever had to sacrifice something it would he HD cable over my internet connection.


The same here, it would be insane without Internet.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 9, 2015)

I am disappointed


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 9, 2015)

If you dig up and damage a fibre optic cable in the UK the cost is typicaly £ 90,000.00 to repair. The boxes are usually in footpaths and nowadays less frequently under roads.
i dont know the cost to repair an individual domestic service but if you damage fibre optic in your garden it will not be cheap to repair.

The fibre optic cables are laid in 4 inch ducting which is always grey. These ducts are surrounded by sand or a simillar granular material.
Gas, water and electric services are marked with colour coded tape which often contains a metal strip so it  can be detected by a Cable Avoidance Tool . Fibre optic cable is not usually marked with tape as usually they have been buried post 1950 and consequentlytly are marked on engineers drawings.

If you dig up the footpath outside your house you must do a local authority search which will ixentify the approximate location of any known services.

Digging up the pavement outside your house is best avoided though i did mine recently for off road parking.

Just a quick snippet from my days as a digger driver.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have a silly question.
> While doing the speedtest does it matter
> if there are several machines using internet, will be the test affected By It?



Yes. Qos prioritizes bandwidth.

If 4 devices are all on at once downloading the same program you are technically using 25% bandwidth per device.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 10, 2015)

VDSL2 here in NZ @ 27.9/10Mbps waiting for fibre though as VDSL has a bad penchant for loosing speed if others on the loop also get VDSL ie my connection was originally 37/10Mbps so I've lost 10Mbps on the download side in about 4 months


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 10, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yes. Qos prioritizes bandwidth.
> 
> If 4 devices are all on at once downloading the same program you are technically using 25% bandwidth per device.



Actually that's not quite right... It is dependant on the speed at which each machine is capable of processing the data  a fast machine may use upto 60% of the bandwidth but saying that anything using bandwidth on the internet will affect any speed test result as it is not able to utilise the full bandwidth of the connection


----------



## FireFox (Jan 10, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> If you dig up and damage a fibre optic cable in the UK the cost is typicaly £ 90,000.00 to repair.


That's insane,
Get a loan and paid back 

I mean if you dig and damage a fiber cable but you didn't know that the cable was there I don't see why you should pay for it.


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> if you damage fibre optic in your garden it will not be cheap to repair.


Thanks God I have an apartment


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 10, 2015)

The responsibility lies with you. 

Usually you are only allowed to dig with an excavator or mechanically to within 500mm of a known service run .
 The rest is dug by hand.
There are certain clues to look for.
Different coloured dirt.
Marker tape.
sand, dust and sometimes finely ground glass.

The Cable Avoidance Tool is brilliant for finding electric and phone services.

Gas pipes in the UK are bright yellow and are made of pvc. I doubt if you could dig through a 23mm domestic service with a shovel.

Domestic water supply is often down copper pipes. We dig through them all the time because you cant see tarnished copper in the ground. They are easy to fix.

Dig up a gas pipe.  Fold the end over to stop it flowing and call the gas company.
Dig up electric service. Turn it off, ring an engineer and be prepated to be laughed at.
Dig up fibre optic. RESIGN FROM WORK AND FUCK OFF as quick as possible.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 10, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The responsibility lies with you.
> 
> Usually you are only allowed to dig with an excavator or mechanically to within 500mm of a known service run .
> The rest is dug by hand.
> ...


 How deep are those in the ground? My domestic water, sewer, and natural gas come off the street but they're something like a meter underground. The remaining telecom is all above ground, at least it is for me. Usually more urbanized areas has telecom in the ground here in the US of A but is certainly not normal outside of decent sized cities.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 10, 2015)

The depth varies a lot.

On a new build site everthing will have at least 600mm or 2 foot of cover on top.

In the UK as far as i know the last little bit of telecoms cabling will always be copper it is the main run to the old telephone exchange which will be fibre and then from the exchange to the junction box in the street. From the junction box (grey in the uk) to individual properties will be copper.

It is very very unlikely that you will dig up fibre optic cabling


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 10, 2015)

The depth varies a lot.

On a new build site everthing will have at least 600mm or 2 foot of cover on top.

In the UK as far as i know the last little bit of telecoms cabling will always be copper it is the main run to the old telephone exchange which will be fibre and then from the exchange to the junction box in the street. From the junction box (grey in the uk) to individual properties will be copper.

It is very very unlikely that you will dig up fibre optic cabling.

Often the domestic service will be overhead to actually reach your house.

We still call them telegraph poles. If yiu look at the top of a pole near a grey BT box you may see 10 or more individual properties services from one telegraph pole.

Putting cables in the ground is very expensive.
I heard a figure of a million quid a mile to bury cabling from a wind turbine.

So long as its deep enough so your Gran doesnt dig it up with the potato harvest its fine.

The telecoms industry came along after the other services so are often closer to the surface.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> How deep are those in the ground? My domestic water, sewer, and natural gas come off the street but they're something like a meter underground. The remaining telecom is all above ground, at least it is for me. Usually more urbanized areas has telecom in the ground here in the US of A but is certainly not normal outside of decent sized cities.



Within city its normally pole or in a cable vault.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 10, 2015)

If you see workmen digging up your road have a look in the hole its amazing just how much stuff is buried, criss crossing or even wrapped around each other.

About 6 months ago in Germany a digger driver and his mate died when they dug up an allied bomb from the war.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 10, 2015)

I didn't think speed was that important, until I went from a 3/.768 DSL connection to this-






Not bad for a 60/5 cable connection.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 10, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I didn't think speed was that important,


Welcome to 2015


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 10, 2015)

I have wireless internet.
300 kb/s download but going back to 100 kb/s no need for more. (The 100kb/s is like 7$ a month)
I don't download as much as i used to.

I could get 1 MB/s ADSL (for 20$) but since I dont know for how long I will work I dont want to  commit myself for a 2 year contract.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 10, 2015)

How does it work in the States then?

You have a choice of speeds? The more you pay the faster it is ? 

In the UK unless you have fibre optic you are governed by the quality/age of your phpne line and tge distance from the exchange.

I know speeds can be lowered wasnt aware that speeds can be boosted in any way.

Like the saying goes " you cant polish a turd "

I get about 6 mb, no supplier, of which there are many has ever offerred me more.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 10, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> About 6 months ago in Germany a digger driver and his mate died when they dug up an allied bomb from the war.


Could be this one:?
A World War Two bomb has exploded at a construction site near a west German town, killing a man and injuring eight others, police say.

The explosion occurred after a digger accidentally struck the device during excavation work in Euskirchen in the state of North Rhine-Westphalia.

The machine's operator died on the spot. Two of those hurt were critically wounded, the dpa news agency reports.

Police said the blast impact could be felt a kilometre (0.6miles) away.

The incident took place around 13.30 local time (12.30 GMT) in an industrial park on the edge of town.

The bomb blew up when it was disturbed by the digger, as the machine lifted up earth and debris.

The blast damaged nearby office buildings and cars. Police say the explosion also smashed the windows of some local shops and homes.

The BBC's Damien McGuinness says unexploded bombs are still regularly being discovered in Germany, particularly in the industrial north-west of the country.

In the 1940s, allied bombers tried to cripple the Nazi war effort by bombing factories there.

But our correspondent says it is rare that anyone is killed or injured by a device going off unexpectedly.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> You have a choice of speeds? The more you pay the faster it is ?


That's the way it's work in Germany, more money means more speed 


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> If you see workmen digging up your road have a look in the hole its amazing just how much stuff is buried, criss crossing or even wrapped around each other.



I see that almost every day, where I live they are repairing some cables That are under the ground.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 10, 2015)

So are downloads capped then ?
Say 10gb a month or whatever.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 10, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> So are downloads capped then ?
> Say 10gb a month or whatever.


Absolutely nope.


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 10, 2015)

> So are downloads capped then ?
> Say 10gb a month or whatever.


I never heard about that before in Europe. I dont even see the point of capping it since sooner or later you will run out of space to download stuff to anyway.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 10, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> How does it work in the States then?
> 
> You have a choice of speeds? The more you pay the faster it is ?


It depends on the company that owns the network you're on. FCC guidelines are a little weird about what companies can service what areas because certain companies own the rights to the poles and crap like that, so it really depends on your area. Generally speaking, if there is a cable TV provider in your area, the is only one. For me it is Comcast, but others in the area are Time Warner Cable and Metrocast. Aside from those there is Fairpoint which is our DSL and Fiber service which was bought from Verizon. Fairpoints employees are currently on strike so their service has tanked (lower than it was in the first place) so really you're stuck with the cable provider.

So for me, Comcast has several plans and they all cost different amounts a month. I get both Cable TV and Internet from them. They offer 5 standard cable internet plans for progressively increased prices:
3Mbps, 6Mbps, 25Mbps, 105Mbps, 150Mbps. Which range from 35 USD a month to 90 USD a month. Comcast also has a 505/100Mbps plan where they run fiber to the premises. It costs 400 USD a month (!!) and requires a 3 year contract.

Those are my options, granted I also live in my state's capital which is decently populated area of the state but not far away from the sticks either so I get the best of both worlds. In reality, like most things in the USA, services and price are determined by businesses and competition. Capitalism my friend, capitalism.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 10, 2015)

Unlimited download deals are becoming more common in the UK.but only in the last couple of years.

But like a lot of mobile phone deals some of the deals set a cap after which you pay extra.

Fair usage contracts used to be common whereby if your provider considered you were downloading or even streaming too much they would slow your speed right down so you could barely even surf.

It seems tp me that in the Western world we are paying similar sorts of prices but getting massively different speeds.

Anyone from South Korea out there......they get the fastest speeds in the world but how much do they pay?


----------



## johnspack (Jan 11, 2015)

God I hate living in a little town in the middle of nowhere....  I pay over 70can a month for this:


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 11, 2015)

I am lucky and have a 10,06€ optical fiber internet that is 100Mbit/10Mbit - effective speed is 95Mbit/12Mbit


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 11, 2015)

http://www.ebuyer.com/blog/2014/09/the-cost-of-broadband-how-do-we-stack-up/



The link takes you to a short but interesting piece on ebuyers blog site comparing relative costs and speeds.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 11, 2015)

Best Price ever:

The average South Korean connection in 2013, only cost $14.52 (£9) providing an average download speed of 10mbps, however for about $20, most homes enjoy
100 Mbps- far ahead of any other country.

That's why they are still Number 1.

I think we have to move to South Korean

GLOBAL INTERNET FREEDOMS IN DECLINE


----------



## T.R. (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm paying about 3,000 JPY per month for 100 Mbps.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 11, 2015)

T.R. said:


> I'm paying about 3,000 JPY per month for 100 Mbps.


How much is that in euro and dollar?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 11, 2015)

£ 16.00


----------



## 64K (Jan 11, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> How much is that in euro and dollar?



Google provides a useful tool for currency conversion. Just type in "JPY to Euro" it will give you the answer and a conversion tool for a lot of currencies. In this case it's 21.3 Euro or $25.04 US.


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Jan 11, 2015)

I pay $130. a month for fiber service. That is with 300 channels of tv and unlimited national calling.This is with 3 tv's iptv,  3 computers and a few wifi devices hooked up.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 11, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> £ 16.00


That should be around 10€ 
Not that bad for 100 Mbps.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 11, 2015)

Thats 20 euros dude.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 11, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Thats 20 euros dude.


Sorry I forgot that the £ cost more than the €


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 11, 2015)

100/20 via cable (ISP=YouSee) - 299 kr pr month (40€) (Denmark)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 12, 2015)

Daily Mail online      reported speeds    3rd quarter 2014





South Korea: 25.3 Mbps

Hong Kong: 16.3Mbps

Japan: 15Mbps

Singapore: 12.2Mbps

Taiwan: 9.5Mbps

New Zealand: 7Mbps

Australia: 6.9Mbps



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...use-Netflix-launches-month.html#ixzz3Oc2TPyuV


----------



## FireFox (Jan 12, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Daily Mail online      reported speeds    3rd quarter 2014
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As always South Korea in place number 1


----------



## FireFox (Jan 12, 2015)

My setup a few months ago, i had just moved from one apartment to another


----------



## FireFox (Jan 12, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Daily Mail online reported speeds 3rd quarter 2014


----------



## HumanSmoke (Jan 12, 2015)

Basic fibre package from Spark (Telecom New Zealand). $NZ95 ($US74)/ month inc landline + add-on


----------



## FireFox (Jan 12, 2015)

HumanSmoke said:


> Basic fibre package from Spark (Telecom New Zealand). $NZ95 ($US74)/ month inc landline + add-on


How could it be slow?
Ping is good 
Download so so 
Upload good.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Jan 12, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> How could it be slow?


Teething troubles with the newly laid system I'm guessing. The whole area is still reporting stability problems with their connections.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 12, 2015)

HumanSmoke said:


> Teething troubles with the newly laid system I'm guessing. The whole area is still reporting stability problems with their connections.


I hope that they fix it as soon as they can because for that speed I wouldn't pay that money.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Jan 12, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I hope that they fix it as soon as they can because for that speed I wouldn't pay that money.


With the speed and enthusiasm shown by NZ Telecom engineers they could double as zombie extra's for The Walking Dead.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 13, 2015)

Today i am going to Telekom to ask if they are offering something faster than my VDSL, I'll let you know later on.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm on a Sky VDSL 40/10 using a merlin'stower Asus AC68


----------



## FireFox (Jan 13, 2015)

Unfortunately Telekom isn't offering Faster Internet in my area, they told me that would be takes around 3/4 months before they will have faster Internet available in my area.


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Jan 13, 2015)

I have TV + land-line + internet for about 30 Euros, the connection is 250/250 and the ISP I am using doesn't even have the option for lower bandwidth. Speed is most important to me as I've grown accustomed to blazing fast downloads. Nice to be at No. 5 

Someone mentioned that Steam doesn't use the full capacity of the connection - for me steam does that for almost every download (up to 33 MB/s :O).


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 13, 2015)

Our village is 4 miles from the next one. 

Halfway between there are traffic lights and blokes pulling cables........its only fibre fecking optic.

I think i might go back with a reflective jacket and give them a hand.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 13, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Our village is 4 miles from the next one.
> 
> Halfway between there are traffic lights and blokes pulling cables........its only fibre fecking optic.
> 
> I think i might go back with a reflective jacket and give them a hand.


wait i come with you


----------



## xvi (Jan 13, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have a silly question.
> While doing the speedtest does it matter
> if there are several machines using internet, will be the test affected By It?


Yes. Very much so yes. Speedtest only shows what bandwidth you're not using. It, like all traffic, will try to grab as much bandwidth as it can, but if you've got other things pulling data through the line, the speedtest result will only show how much bandwidth it was able to get for itself.



johnspack said:


> God I hate living in a little town in the middle of nowhere....  I pay over 70can a month for this:


That's pretty good for Shaw, from what I hear. I know someone with a Telus connection (in Delta) and it's completely unusable. I don't mean "I can't watch youtube in HD" unusable, but actual "no pages load" unusable.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 13, 2015)

xvi said:


> Yes. Very much so yes. Speedtest only shows what bandwidth you're not using.


That's mean that next time when i do the speed test I have to switch off all things that use Internet.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 13, 2015)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> I pay $130. a month for fiber service. That is with 300 channels of tv and unlimited national calling.This is with 3 tv's iptv,  3 computers and a few wifi devices hooked up.



You know, I would love to jump the border and get on the VT bandwagon. It's too bad service like that is less than 50 miles away from me. I know some people who live in VT and get optical through VTel, even their lower teir plans like their 80/20 is pretty slick for the price.


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 13, 2015)

Speedtest of mine. Does go up to 150 down on occasion, and dips to around 50 at busy hours. Upload mostly always at around 15.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 13, 2015)

My ping is lower just when i have the cable connect it directly from the wall to the Modem and then direct to the Pc without go through switch and Firewall.

Note: I noticed the the Firewall Slow down the Internet speed.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 13, 2015)

How do you take a screenshot and post it here?

.

It would be good if people put what they pay per month as well. This is pretty interesting i reckon.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 13, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> How do you take a screenshot and post it here?


i just do the test then go to my results click on share and it appears a small windows like the
one we post mouse right click on it and drag it to the post replay


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 13, 2015)

mine shows a graph and i cant copy it or drag it


----------



## FireFox (Jan 13, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> mine shows a graph and i cant copy it or drag it


sorry my mistake, mouse left click.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 13, 2015)

still cant do it. Shows me this

http://www.speedtest.net/results.php


----------



## Tonduluboy (Jan 13, 2015)

my country ISP monopolize by 1 Govenment link company, other people cannot enter into this business... So we get this...

Top 10 Slowest in World

1) Libya

2) Nepal

3) Nigeria

4) Iran

5) India

6) Bolivia

7) Syria

8) Indonesia

9) Kazakhastan

10) Malaysia


----------



## FireFox (Jan 13, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> still cant do it. Shows me this
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/results.php






*To drag files, press and hold the (left) button, then move the mouse without letting the button go until the file is where you want it to be.*


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 14, 2015)

Still cant do it.

 Either i am retarded or i have broken the internut again.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 14, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Still cant do it.


Watch a video on you tube 


Btw i pay 35€ Internet + home phone + TV channels

is the same thing like drag and drop a file from one Folder to another, but this time you drag the pic to TPU Window and dropped.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 14, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Watch a video on you tube
> 
> 
> Btw i pay 35€ Internet + home phone + TV channels





I refuse to follow the simple route and watch a you tube video.

I will resort to the tried and tested method of typing my result.

I think my results are the shittiest here so far and you will see why i am tempted to go and help the 2 poor blokes who are pulling the fibre optic cable slowly but surely the remaining 2.3 miles to my house.

And yes... i did the mileage thingy in my car so i can tell how much progress they are making every day.

I may even hide in the hedge and make sure they arent having too long for their tea breaks.

*PING   46 MS          DOWN      6.29MBPS        UP     0.33 Mbps.

*
i pay £ 2.50 a month for this   ( 3 euros       4 dollars  )


----------



## FireFox (Jan 14, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> PING 46 MS DOWN 6.29MBPS UP 0.33 Mbps.


too slow 

why £ 2.50?
dont you find something better for more money?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 14, 2015)

I know its slooooooow.

 But till those blokes up the road put their backs in to it and pull the cable rather than sheltering from the snow and gale force winds i am stuck with it.

Usually there are 3 of us in the house using the internut.  

Last night for example, my daughter was on Feaceasbook and surfing, my son was streaming Netflix and i was streaming music and looking at about 10 different sites.

It slowed to about 2.5 mbps, Netflix still streamed fine and nothing else went wonky or slowed down.

It reinforces the fact that bandwidth and speed are 2 different entities.

anyone fancy a daytrip to a bleak coastal road in Wales ?   Bring gloves and a strong back as you will be expected to pull a fibre optic cable 2.3 miles.  !!!!!!


----------



## FireFox (Jan 14, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> anyone fancy a daytrip to a bleak coastal road in Wales ? Bring gloves and a strong back as you will be expected to pull a fibre optic cable 2.3 miles. !!!!!!



If I have not misunderstood 
2.3 Miles are 3.7014912 km.

How long will it take to finish, months, a year?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 14, 2015)

I drove past there again and checked. They have pulled the cable about 250 m since yesterday.

They are pulling it through existing ducting under the road.

Unfortunately for them nobody had the foresight to leave a rope in the ducting so they are having to push drain rods through first with a rope tied on,  then they are pulling the cable through with a winch on a Landrover. The cable itself was on a fairly large drum but i couldnt tell the length of it.

I expect they will have to join it together en route. I might see if i can watch them doing that, could be interesting.  

If i drive any slower past these guys they are going to think  i am a right pervert !!!!

There are only 2 of them doing it and the rain sleet and snow has been sideways today.

It will take them a week to get to the exchange at this rate and who knows how long it will take for  it to  be put in to service.

Like i have said we are pretty rural here, about 700 people live in this village so its going to take a while for them to make their money back and i was  surprised to see them out this way at all.

The only major employer round here  ( about 30 staff i think) is a weapons testing facility so it kind of makes sense now.

I get high speed broadband..... the rest of the world gets cluster bombs.

Im not kidding, thats what they do there and other equally shitty stuff.

So maybe a month. 

I can wait.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 14, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I drove past there again and checked. They have pulled the cable about 250 m since yesterday.
> 
> They are pulling it through existing ducting under the road.
> 
> ...


 
Not making fun of you, but I've been having a good laugh at your daily update on the two blokes bringing you broadband!  I love your wit!!!


----------



## FireFox (Jan 14, 2015)

I thought that was going to take longer but if they are just 2 of them plus rain and snow they are working fast enough and for high speed broadband to wait one month it's worth


----------



## FireFox (Jan 14, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> bringing you broadband! I love your wit!!!



From this: PING 46 MS DOWN 6.29MBPS UP 0.33 Mbps.

To: high speed broadband.

A difference in speed from heaven to Earth


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 14, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Not making fun of you, but I've been having a good laugh at your daily update on the two blokes bringing you broadband!  I love your wit!!!



glad you find it funny. I,m enjoying writing it.  The title of the thread is " Your Internet Connection" so yes.... this is the story of mine.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 14, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> From this: PING 46 MS DOWN 6.29MBPS UP 0.33 Mbps.
> 
> To: high speed broadband.
> 
> A difference in speed from heaven to Earth




as big a step as from diallup to broadband  ?

a friend of mine retold a story to me yesterday from back in the days of diallup.

His parents had gone out so he obviously had plenty of time for a " Five Knuckle Shuffle" assisted by the internut.

All went well, he had his happy ending.

His Dad wasn,t so happy when the bill for the download was over 200 quid.

Buffering eh ?


----------



## FireFox (Jan 14, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 200


Well if i was his Dad and he was old enough I'd sent him to work and pay the Bill, he wanted fun and he pays for it 



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Buffering eh ?


I hate when I am watching a film online and start buffering, paused for a  couples of minutes and then play it once again


----------



## Tonduluboy (Jan 14, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> *PING   46 MS          DOWN      6.29MBPS        UP     0.33 Mbps.
> 
> *
> i pay £ 2.50 a month for this   ( 3 euros       4 dollars  )



At that speed, it will cost me about $40 in my country, that fu*ing cheap!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 14, 2015)

Tonduluboy said:


> At that speed, it will cost me about $40 in my country, that fu*ing cheap!




I have to pay another £ 15.00 per month to use the line  ( line rental)  which gives me local landline phone calls free.

I think i pay a fair price. Of course i would like it cheaper and quicker and NOW.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 14, 2015)

Tonduluboy said:


> At that speed, it will cost me about $40 in my country, that fu*ing cheap!


Are you kidding, $40 for that speed?
give to your ISP a


----------



## FireFox (Jan 14, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I have to pay another £ 15.00 per month to use the line ( line rental) which gives me local landline phone calls free.


That is an Unarmed robbery.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 14, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Are you kidding, $40 for that speed?
> give to your ISP a




You dont know how lucky you are.  How long have you had fibre optic in Germany and is it outside of the cities ?


----------



## FireFox (Jan 14, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> You dont know how lucky you are.  How long have you had fibre optic in Germany and is it outside of the cities ?


The nearest city is 15 minutes from where i live and they offer *100 MBit/s* im Download and  *40 MBit/s* Upload


----------



## FireFox (Jan 14, 2015)

A few minutes ago my internet suddenly started implementing strangely


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 14, 2015)

Ha Ha and you thought mine was bad. !!!!!

Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 14, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Ha Ha and you thought mine was bad. !!!!!
> 
> Hope it gets better soon.



i just restarted the pc and back again


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 14, 2015)

Im trying to look at this on my phone. Its got worse hasnt it ?


----------



## FireFox (Jan 14, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Im trying to look at this on my phone. Its got worse hasnt it ?


No no, now it's working properly


----------



## FireFox (Jan 15, 2015)

Here are some test that i did using my Mobile Phone.

The first one was done where i work and the Modem set up at 5GHz range 


The second one was done at home and the Modem set up at 2.4GHz range 

The third one was done using my normal Internet Data.

The tests have been done with a Samsung Galaxy s5.


----------



## Tonduluboy (Jan 16, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Are you kidding, $40 for that speed?
> give to your ISP a



Cant spank my isp, we have only 1 isp in my country (Monopolize BAD for customer) n Top 10 world slowest internet! 

Per month.
512Kbs - $26
1Mbs - $30
5Mbs - $41 (the UK guy in this forum said he paid like $14 for a 6Mbs speed, I am kinda jealous here) that is $41 vs $14
10Mbs - $56
20Mbs - $70


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 16, 2015)

I use FTTB ( fiber to the building). I have a PPPoE connection. I pay almost 7$ for 100 MBps. Sure i don't think i ever get the 100.This morning for example i got this: 




Off Topic:
Hoping this seem to be the right place,and i don't wanna start another thread.
I just upgraded my routers firmware to a DD-WRT firmware.
All good and well,but sometimes during the night time ,when i estimate more people are connected,my internet drops.Using a PPPoE,i can no longer connect via router.On Direct cable to computer works just fine.
So my question is : does IP of the router matter ?  If we all use the default 192.168.1.1 isn't that bad? The modem is situated in the block and all apartments connect to it. Someting tells me everybody uses the same IP.
Do i have to change mine to lets say 192.168.10.16, just so my router will  communicate better with the modem ? Or maybe i should change to the Class A IP type ? As you can see right now i am using Class C .


----------



## FireFox (Jan 16, 2015)

Tonduluboy said:


> Cant spank my isp, we have only 1 isp in my country (Monopolize BAD for customer) n Top 10 world slowest internet!
> 
> Per month.
> 512Kbs - $26
> ...



That's the main problem just  one ISP in your Country, they take advantage of that and because today Internet is something very useful and they know that people would pay any sum of money they ask for to have it they will be always stealing a lot of money for a crap Internet service.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 16, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> That's the main problem just  one ISP in your Country, they take advantage of that and because today Internet is something very useful and they know that people would pay any sum of money they ask for to have it they will be always stealing a lot of money for a crap Internet service.




Theres a lot of expensive infrastructure to put in place. Even copper cabling is expensive. 

 Im not trying to justify expensive Internut however unless mutinationals and Governmants make the initial outlay we aint getting feck all


----------



## FireFox (Jan 16, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Theres a lot of expensive infrastructure to put in place. Even copper cabling is expensive.


Believe me if here in Germany we would have just one ISP Surely i would have to pay twice what i pay now, Government are too CLEVER, why they just allow one ISP in a whole Country?

Note: Copper or Fibre can be expensive and i agree with you about it, but i don't think thats the reason why they ABUSE of people.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 16, 2015)

In the UK we have a regulatory organisation called OFCOM  they try to ensure fairness.  Telecommunications used to be a state run industry the  G P O ( General Post Office)  they ran the mail and phone service and provided the infrastructure for both.

It then split into The Royal Mail and British Telecommunications.  This is when the now privatised BT became a monopoly.  

We can now shop around for a provider but for the most part these ISP's still use the cabling installed all those years ago by the GPO  i.e. the Government.

Sorry about the history lesson but it appears that the past is playing a large part in the future of  telecoms.


----------



## Tonduluboy (Jan 16, 2015)

We do have the regulatory like u stated above OFCOM. Their main job is to make sure no biz is monopolize so that customer get the best service equal to price. The problem is when come to dealing with GLC, or goverment Link company such as my ISP, my Water n eletricity company, they do nothing... Just last year my electricity tariff increased by 15% and this year their are planning to do it again. We consumer dont have much choices, a lot of people still voting the same government for the past 60 years!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 16, 2015)

Tonduluboy said:


> We do have the regulatory like u stated above OFCOM. Their main job is to make sure no biz is monopolize so that customer get the best service equal to price. The problem is when come to dealing with GLC, or goverment Link company such as my ISP, my Water n eletricity company, they do nothing... Just last year my electricity tariff increased by 15% and this year their are planning to do it again. We consumer dont have much choices, a lot of people still voting the same government for the past 60 years!




My best friend and is wife are visiting Malaysia at the moment, admittedly they use internut cafes but they dont seem too bad for speed and availability. Perhaps its different for domestic users.

Like i said, the infrastructure is so expensive. perhaps our kids kids wont pay anything at all for it !!!

when i was my sons' age there was no internut at all and a landline call was expensive, now i expect my landline calls to be free AND i want cheap access to high speed broadband.

Yes,  i want my cake and i want to eat it NOW


----------



## MrCellkill (Jan 17, 2015)

Just got a letter from my provider.  I will get 300/300 Mbps speed free of charge.
From 150/150 to 300/300 for the same price.

300/300 Mbps 86,51us / 74,65EUR


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 17, 2015)

i dont run speed test coz i know its just lower than 15kbps
and this is ping result when it bad


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 19, 2015)

My Internet Connection


There is a fibre optic cable reel parked exactly 147 paces away from my front door and 4 blokes ready to do some pulling.




 


Superfast broadband..... these guys have pulled 4 miles of cable in about 8 days, We have had torrential rain, sleet snow and 70 mph winds.



          Heroes to a man.   Now get on with it  !!!!!


----------



## FireFox (Jan 19, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Ive taken a picture of the cable reel (honestly i have) but its too big to upload.


Can you transfer the picture to you pc?
If yes then transfer it to the Pc open paint drag and drop the pic on it the original big is 100 pixel change it to 80 after that save it as gpg and done the pic is smaller and you can post it 

You were faster than me.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 19, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Can you transfer the picture to you pc?
> If yes then transfer it to the Pc open paint drag and drop the pic on it the original big is 100 pixel change it to 80 after that save it as gpg and done the pic is smaller and you can post it
> 
> You were faster than me.



I used snipping tool.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 19, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Superfast broadband..... these guys have pulled 4 miles of cable in about 8 days, We have had torrential rain, sleet snow and 70 mph winds.


It won't take long before you realize that you have Super High Internet Connection


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 19, 2015)

Im wondering how much quicker the standard internut will be. 

The signal will be travelling down fibre optic cable whether i subscribe or not.






 

This was just now.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 19, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Im wondering how much quicker the standard internut will be.
> 
> The signal will be travelling down fibre optic cable whether i subscribe or not.
> 
> ...


Faster as you can imagine.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 19, 2015)

I mean if i dont pay for high speed broadband will my regular service get quicker simply because the network is fibre optic.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 19, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> will my regular service get quicker simply because the network is fibre optic.


well that is amazing


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 19, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> however for about $20, most homes enjoy
> 100 Mbps- far ahead of any other country.


Here is (Download/Upload):
$30 for 15/1 Mbps.
$35 for 25/2 Mbps.
$45 for 50/5 Mbps.
$90 for 150/15 Mbps.

I pay $20 for 5/1 Mbps.

I do not know if I will be alive when 1 Tbps becomes mainstream here. Just 6 years ago I was using 56Kbps modem. 

_Prices are approximate and should not be used for serious purposes._


----------



## FireFox (Jan 19, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> $45 for 50 Mbps.



$45 USD = 38.7090 EUR

i pay 35 for that speed


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 19, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> i pay 35 for that speed


But what is your upload?


----------



## FireFox (Jan 19, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> But what is your upload?


i have 50/10






in a few months i should get 100/50


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 19, 2015)

Still waiting on my high-speed cable modem from Optus >:*( despite already upgrading to the 100mbps down speed pack (2mbps up).

These are my speeds atm;


----------



## FireFox (Jan 19, 2015)

THE_EGG said:


> Still waiting on my high-speed cable modem from Optus >:*( despite already upgrading to the 100mbps down speed pack (2mbps up).
> 
> These are my speeds atm;



i like your ping


----------



## The N (Jan 19, 2015)

Using 4mb DSL internet connection, speed fluctuates but most of the time 300+ kbps. but overall very good. for online gaming wired connection is better than wireless, atleast in our country


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 19, 2015)

The N said:


> or online gaming wired connection is better than wireless, atleast in our country


Wireless is never better than wired. Ping in wireless connections are usually very high.

If you know a wireless connection that is better than a wired one in those aspects, please send an e-mail to me or call me at [removed].

Blue-Knight appreciates your interest.


----------



## The N (Jan 19, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> Wireless is never better than wired. Ping in wireless connections are usually very high.
> 
> If you know a wireless connection that is better than a wired one in those aspects, please send an e-mail to me or call me at +55-21-985180767.
> 
> Blue-Knight appreciates your interest.




so what i am saying???  i didn't say any different thing. if didn't understand my post then read it again and click to THANKS


----------



## FireFox (Jan 19, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> Wireless is never better than wired.


He said the opposite


----------



## The N (Jan 19, 2015)

in both downlaoding speed and ping wired is 100% better than wireless.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 19, 2015)

The N said:


> so what i am saying??? i didn't say any different thing. if didn't understand my post then read it again and click to THANKS


I know. I was just confirming your statement.


----------



## xvi (Jan 19, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I mean if i dont pay for high speed broadband will my regular service get quicker simply because the network is fibre optic.


Somewhere along the lines I heard that as a rule of thumb, you're supposed to upgrade a link once it reaches 50% utilization. I doubt that's the case. If your connection seems to have slowdowns during peak hours, there's a pretty good chance fiber to your neighborhood will clear that up. If the line was only nearing saturation and not oversaturated, your only gain might be a millisecond or so better latency.


----------



## Trompochi (Jan 19, 2015)

Recently I got VDSL2 installed, we're paying USD$63 for 2mb/768kbps(2.5/760 on speedtests), 195+ channels (which includes a crapload of radio stations sadly) and phone, the modem is actually connected at 27641kbps down / 1279kbps up as shown on the screenshot, but the speed is limited on the QoS part of the modem to 2800kbps or so, the usual admin/admin login only allows me to change wifi settings, all the other stuff on the Basic setup, Advanced setup and Management menu are blocked, so I cant remove that speed cap... ISP is Claro in Dominican Republic.


----------



## xvi (Jan 19, 2015)

I'd be curious to know if an off the shelf modem will open those pipes up. DSL connections are typically limited at the other end of the line, but they must have to open the physical link up pretty wide to give you clear video and phone service on top of the 3Mbps connection.

It always bothers me seeing connections capable of so much being sold so slowly (assuming the backhaul can move it out too).


----------



## NTM2003 (Jan 19, 2015)

am i the only one that has slow ass ADSL
ping: 65
download: 90.00 kb/s 
upload: 75kb/s 
i cant get fiber optics where i am just cable which is 2mbs download speed.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 19, 2015)

xvi said:


> Somewhere along the lines I heard that as a rule of thumb, you're supposed to upgrade a link once it reaches 50% utilization. I doubt that's the case. If your connection seems to have slowdowns during peak hours, there's a pretty good chance fiber to your neighborhood will clear that up. If the line was only nearing saturation and not oversaturated, your only gain might be a millisecond or so better latency.




thats interesting.

i havent seen any engineers actually wiring anything together yet as soon as i do i will be asking  how they join  fibre optic pieces together out in the field as it were.

So... ping should be quicker, though this doesnt really matter
        less buffering
        fewer slowdowns


BUT unless i upgrade to a high speed package my down and up speeds i expect  will  remain about the same.


----------



## Trompochi (Jan 19, 2015)

It's very rare to see VDSL2 modems here in DR, Claro is the first ISP to use them, and only installs them for people getting one of the 2 most expensive tv packages, otherwise they install an adsl2+ modem, even if I get one I still need the PPPoE user/password, the only thing I know is that the username for that is "test", since the modem shows it, but nothing about the password of course... For adsl2-only modems the limit is set at their end and sync speed is set to 2336kbps (for a 2mbit plan), the same internet plan but including IPTV they install a Comtrend CT-5374 which has all the restrictions on the admin/admin login, the adsl2+ modems dont have any restrictions at all since they're capping the speed at their end.

I only have 1 TV box, but a friend has the same internet package and 3 tv boxes, they configured his VDSL2 service to sync at 12200kbps, so since he gets the same 2.5mbit, there's only like 9400kbps left for the 3 boxes, pretty sure in my case there's like 19-20mbit not being used at all. 

For VDSL2 they offer 1-50mbit, for their FTTH 5-100mbit, they force you to pick a more expensive internet plan for those areas with FTTH, so if you want the 1, 2 or 3mbit plan, you cant get it... Seeing something like FTTH or even the service I got installed being capped this low is just sad...


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 19, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i havent seen any engineers actually wiring anything together yet as soon as i do i will be asking how they join fibre optic pieces together out in the field as it were.



Splice it together with a fusion splicer. 

Fiber Optic Splicing and Termination


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 19, 2015)

95Viper said:


> Splice it together with a fusion splicer.
> 
> Fiber Optic Splicing and Termination




Thats a really good article and well worth a read, thanks for that link.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 20, 2015)

Today i was talking with @Trompochi and he told me that in Dominican Republic there is an ISP that for 100/10 you have to pay 590$ and for 250/20 900$


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 20, 2015)

Even i dont like the internut that much.  


Assuming its U.S. dollars.... if it was Jamaican dollars thats £ 5.19      and as such its a  bargain.

I thought they used pesos there?


250 down on an island.  ?????


----------



## FireFox (Jan 20, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Even i dont like the internut that much.
> 
> 
> Assuming its U.S. dollars.... if it was Jamaican dollars thats £ 5.19                       bargain.
> ...


They use pesos but I'm dollars are that amount.

590$ = 25.960 pesos 
900$ = =39.600 pesos


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 20, 2015)

Hang on a minute.
 I am sure i read somewhere that Dominican Republic has a big global financial/service sector a lot of which is comms based and tax incentivized.

There are underwater cables everywhere. Apparently off the coast of West Ireland the sharks are tripping up over them.

So yes .... high speed fibre optic at a significant price.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 20, 2015)

either your decimal points are way off or an average Dominicanian is very very wealthy.


----------



## Trompochi (Jan 20, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> either your decimal points are way off or an average Dominican is very very wealthy.



Nope, those are the correct prices in USD$ for Claro ISP. Tricom (2nd biggest ISP in Dom. Rep., and my previous ISP for 7-8 years until a week ago) was also charging a bit over $900 for their 100/5 cable connection, then lowered that to $320 9-10 months ago, and now lowered the same 100/5 down to $118, now they offer 1mb/256kbps for $21, 10mb/1mb for $41, 30mb/2mb for $62 and the 100mb/5mb for $118(all prices including 30% tax).

I got sick of waiting for years for them to bring cable service to where I live and finally made the switch to Claro, I'm pretty sure in a month or two they will also lower the prices just like Tricom did, probably sooner. Oh and nope, an average dominican cannot pay for something like $590 a month just for internet, those packages are only for the 3-5% of the people that can actually pay for it.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 20, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> So yes .... high speed fibre optic at a significant price.


Come on, that's too expensive.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 20, 2015)

Trompochi said:


> just for internet, those packages are only for the 3-5% of the people that can actually pay for it.



that explains that then...

what is 900 US in pesos ?


----------



## Trompochi (Jan 21, 2015)

To be more exact, the 250/20 package is USD$916.40(at a 43.26 exchange rate) a month, that's 39643.50 pesos.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 21, 2015)

Trompochi said:


> To be more exact, the 250/20 package is USD$916.40(at a 43.26 exchange rate) a month, that's 39643.50 pesos.




i wonder if anywhere is more expensive than that ?   

Am i right in thinking the D R is a tax haven or something ?


----------



## Trompochi (Jan 21, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i wonder if anywhere is more expensive than that ?
> 
> Am i right in thinking the D R is a tax haven or something ?



the stupid gov charges too many taxes on telecomunications, it's split 18%, 10% and 2%, but still, it's a freakin 30% total and that's too much.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 21, 2015)

We pay value added tax for goods and services in the UK at 20% so you probabably dont do too badly.

I think over time it will get cheaper for you.. imagine tge cost of getting fibre optic cable to an island like yours. Its not as if Haiti is going to pay half.

Its good that it is expensive for the people who can afford it because that will make it cheaper and better for you.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 21, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Its good that it is expensive for the people who can afford it because that will make it cheaper and better for you


To believe that one day Internet in Dominican Republic will be cheaper is like to pretend to reach the sky with a finger, it won't never be better indeed quite the opposite.


----------



## Trompochi (Jan 21, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> To believe that one day Internet in Dominican Republic will be cheaper is like to pretend to reach the sky with a finger, it won't never be better indeed quite the opposite.



Not really, what Tricom has been doing(and Claro too, always a few weeks or months after tricom) I think are steps in the right direction, to think that a 100/5 with tricom used to cost a bit over 900 USD not even 20 months ago and now it's all the way down to $118, and even cheaper if bundled with tv and phone is not bad at all, we still cant compare these prices with a LOT of other countries where fast internet is much cheaper than that, but we're slowly getting there.


----------



## Trompochi (Jan 21, 2015)

Okay that didnt take too long, Claro just announced their new prices too, and for the same USD$63 we're paying, we go from 2/768 to 10/2, for $5 more I can double the download speed and get some extra upload... So 20/3, 195+ channels and phone for $68 a month.


----------



## Misaki (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm using local ISP service - 60Mb/s download, 5Mb/s upload, 4ms ping (to Warsaw), no data limit, fiber. 69,90PLN/month (18,84$/month)


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 22, 2015)

MrCellkill said:


> Just got a letter from my provider.  I will get 300/300 Mbps speed free of charge.
> From 150/150 to 300/300 for the same price.
> 
> 300/300 Mbps 86,51us / 74,65EUR


74 EURO for internet???! Do you live in the most expensive country in the world ?! 
But maybe all people in that country have huge salaries.Like maybe 10k EUR a month. That would make sense.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 22, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> 74 EURO for internet???! Do you live in the most expensive country in the world ?!
> But maybe all people in that country have huge salaries.Like maybe 10k EUR a month. That would make sense.




Interesting comment considering you havent said how much you pay, what you get  and what region you are in.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 22, 2015)

Give us some info in order that we can have an idea of the prices in your Country.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 27, 2015)

This one is Good.

*Cuba has an illegal 'Internet' that connects thousands of computers*.

Some have argued that Internet access is now a human right but you won’t hear such poppycock in Cuba. With home Internet connectivity reserved for a select few and public Internet cafes and hotels charging roughly a quarter of a month’s salary for just an hour of web time, it’s simply impossible for most to use a service that the majority of us take for granted.

In its absence, however, young Cubans have come up with their own solution. Since 2001, these rebels have created a homegrown version of the Internet called SNet, short for streetnet.


Located in Havana, SNet consists of roughly 9,000 computers connected over a piecemeal network of hidden Wi-Fi antennas and Ethernet cables, some of which are strung over rooftops and city streets.

It’s not the real Internet but you may not even notice at first as hundreds can be found playing Call of Duty or World of Warcraft at any given time. Chat rooms are also popular as people enjoy trading photos, telling jokes and even organizing real-world events.

Because using Wi-Fi equipment without a license in Cuba is illegal, SNet is technically an illegal operation. But those that helped build the network – like 22-year-old Antonio Broche Moreno – say the government is aware of its existence. So long as users respect Cuban law, it is permitted.

The service is more or less self-governed by volunteer administrators to make sure everything is on the up and up. Its users aren’t allowed to share pornography, discuss politics or link to the real Internet. Those that don’t abide by the rules are banned from the network.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 27, 2015)

Intra rather than Inter ?

Good though.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 27, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Intra rather than Inter ?
> 
> Good though.


People dont know what else to do.


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 28, 2015)

it's one big,huge ,giant lan party


----------



## FireFox (Jan 28, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> it's one big,huge ,giant lan party


It's look like that


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 29, 2015)

North Korea Internet


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...sh-man-visited-150-TIMES.html#v-3959768917001


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 29, 2015)

I read 70% of this. And i can say this: there torrents portals work faster then what  i'm used to.
I believe they have an unofficial private server for multiplayer Dragon Age :Inquisition (in a month or so the russians will take care of this) 
Not to mention direct access to China pc hardware. Do you even know that a GeForce GTX 780 Ti costs 100$.Sure not under Asus or MSi manufacturer. They got there own brand,in chines letters  
I did research: the problem for me is,they also have a driver and chipset software available only  in chinese version.And the shipping is pretty expensive. Still the entire thing will cost much less then how much i have to pay for this hardware in my country.

Ups....koreans can't read chinese ,can they ?....Then my theory might not be so good. Whatever


----------



## MrCellkill (Feb 1, 2015)

From today.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 1, 2015)

MrCellkill said:


> From today.


I Envy you 
How much for that speed?


----------



## MrCellkill (Feb 1, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I Envy you
> How much for that speed?



84,29 US
74,56 EURO
56,00 GBP


----------



## FireFox (Feb 1, 2015)

MrCellkill said:


> 84,29 US
> 74,56 EURO
> 56,00 GBP


That's a good price, considering that here in Germany you pay 39,95€ for 100/100


----------



## Frick (Feb 1, 2015)

Voted fiber. 100/100 €19/month, getting like 90/90. Can't complain.

EDIT:




Still not complaining. I get it pretty cheap for this town.


----------



## THE_EGG (Feb 4, 2015)

FINALLY AFTER 1 MONTH OF PHONE CALLS LASTING ON AVERAGE 30 MINUTES A DAY MY SPEED PACK IS APPLIED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :O I. Am. So. Relieved.






Unless one is lucky enough to live in an area serviced by fibre (e.g. new FTTH network estates, NBN or on-campus university accommodation - I'd say about 2% of the AU population), it is rare to have an upload speed of above 2-3mbps so I'm pretty happy with this. The down speed I'm liking A LOT so far. It doesn't seem to clog the download if I'm uploading something like a video either now which is great. This is a great step up from 25mbps down and 0.3mbps up.

-----

I'm on the $90 Cable Unlimited bundle (unlimited cable data and unlimited phone calls) by Optus + the $20 premium speed pack on top of that however the call centre guy said he would remove the $20 charge because of all the calls I've had to make.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 17, 2015)

i got my connection upgrade right before the weekend last week went from 40/40mbit to 90/90mbit with a little extra monthly free of like 4,47USD/3,96euros extra a month






yeh ino ms is high sitting on remote doing this speedtest and having some other net applications open


----------



## FireFox (Feb 17, 2015)

puma99dk| said:


> i got my connection upgrade right before the weekend last week went from 40/40mbit to 90/90mbit with a little extra monthly free of like 4,47USD/3,96euros extra a month
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am still waiting to get 100/100 but it looks like it will take a few months, how much are you paying for it?


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 17, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am still waiting to get 100/100 but it looks like it will take a few months, how much are you paying for it?



About 50USD / 44euros a month now


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 17, 2015)

I hate my isp.  Im old enough to remember MUCH slower speeds, but seeing results like the ones above make my p@ni$ soft


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 17, 2015)

Swap anybody ?

just now....... rural West Wales







A team of blokes has been pulling fibre optic cable in my area.
Problem now apparently is the shortage of technicians/engineers to actually make the connections.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 17, 2015)

puma99dk| said:


> About 50USD / 44euros a month now


That's a good price considering that I pay 35€ a month for 50/10



jboydgolfer said:


> I hate my isp.  Im old enough to remember MUCH slower speeds, but seeing results like the ones above make my p@ni$ soft



I hate my isp too, even if i have 50/10 but it's almost one year that i am waiting for 100/100.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Swap anybody ?
> 
> 
> just now....... rural West Wales
> ...



@CAPSLOCKSTUCK did they finished the Optic fiber installation?

My mistake, i didn't read your last edited


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 27, 2015)

still no change... I got in touch with BT and they say it could take another 18 months.

The guys pulling the cables are on minimum wage    about   £ 6.50 an hour they work for an agency.
Technicians are in short supply globally, i bet they on an awful lot more than 6.50   maybe 5 or 10 times as much.

For £ 2.50 a month for broadband and another £ 15.00 for phone line rental im not complaining, i cant get internet any cheaper.........believe me i have tried. Plusnet told me if they took any more off my bill they would owe me money !!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 11, 2015)

I have news !!!!!!!!!!!!!!





The guys are within spitting distance of my Badger HQ     doing this





The guys took time out of their busy schedule to say Hi to our community.......and this is them..........





they deserve a couple of these



Spoiler









and a badger clap
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My speed should be a bit better soon, no wonder its been rubbish recently with all the local activity.

WAHEY


----------



## FireFox (Mar 11, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I have news !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 63298
> 
> ...


Those are good news, I hope you get better Internet connection soon
Maybe if you help them you could get a discount


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 11, 2015)

Could be a couple of days, the guys on the ground said, though i will be ringing my supplier to see what they have to say, but correct it shouldnt be too long.

I was getting 6 mb consistently so i could stream Hd fine and i have been ok with that, it isnt so good if the weather is bad and the kids are in, then the speeds really take a hit. We cant for example stream from 3 devices at a time.

i have no idea how the price for  me will change
currently the breakdown is this

Homephone line rental       £  15.00    per month
Broadband                          . £   2.50       p/m  typically in the UK you pay for what you down load, i get unlimited downloads.

i can make local calls free but i get no tv for that price, i have a different supplier for TV and i get that for free.

(If any UK members would like to learn how i get SKY  (basic pack) tv for free, legitimately, PM me.) though you may be recruited into the B Team. as we all know free comes at a price  !


----------



## wagana (Mar 11, 2015)

50/5 fiber but I'll upgrade soon to 200/200


----------



## btarunr (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 11, 2015)

btarunr said:


>


 
I don't know which shocks me more:  Your rare appearance outside the news area , or your amazing internet connection!!


----------



## btarunr (Mar 11, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I don't know which shocks me more:  Your rare appearance outside the news area , or your amazing internet connection!!



Then I guess you should visit www.generalnonsense.net more.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 25, 2015)

Buffalo AC1900


----------



## TheFinalFrontEar (Mar 26, 2015)

excellent reading gents, im currently using my mobile phone as a portable hotspot tethered to my laptop


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 26, 2015)

btarunr said:


>


I AM CALLING SHENANIGANS


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 26, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> I AM CALLING SHENANIGANS



This is to my isp's speedtest.net server while having a teamviewer session to my pc at home 






this is from the server in holland i am always testing with, and again it's through a teamviewer session to my home computer...


----------



## btarunr (Mar 26, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> I AM CALLING SHENANIGANS



It's actually a 125 Mb/s connection, but bottlenecked due to a 100 Mb/s router which I can't do without. Also comes with a 400 GByte per month FUP limit, beyond which speeds drop to 16 Mb/s.





Other countries:





















So what do 'Murican ISP cartels give you for $30 a month?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## DinaAngel (Apr 7, 2015)

im pretty sure i posted mine here but i cant seem to find it so heres my connection.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 7, 2015)

@DinaAngel .......oh, nice one,............way to rub it in. Yours is only 3000 times faster than mine....no need to show off. 




 dont make me cry.


----------



## DinaAngel (Apr 7, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @DinaAngel .......oh, nice one,............way to rub it in.
> 
> 
> View attachment 63944 dont make me cry.


there is faster connection that u can buy but this is whats good for me price wise


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 7, 2015)

is there a link to your isp or price tariff, it is good to see how prices and speeds compare globally.


My ISP just sent me this


*Your question is now with our Support Team*
We'll be in touch when your answer is ready.

At the moment we're averaging a response time of *27 hours 4 minutes 31 seconds* for new queries.

If our Support Team need to contact another department or 3rd party then we may take longer to respond.


----------



## DinaAngel (Apr 7, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> is there a link to your isp or price tariff, it is good to see how prices and speeds compare globally.
> 
> 
> My ISP just sent me this
> ...


im using a business deal. im part of a hub network thats connected to france and the uk and norway and tokyo and most of the world


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 9, 2015)

The other day





oh look.......they claim to have fixed it


----------



## FireFox (May 9, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The other day
> View attachment 64717
> 
> 
> ...


It looks better than the other day, or am i wrong


----------



## Athlonite (May 9, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The other day
> View attachment 64717
> 
> 
> ...




damn that's about the same as my mates rural connection here in NZ which is to say it's rubbish who's you ISP and can you go with someone else


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 9, 2015)

Athlonite said:


> damn that's about the same as my mates rural connection here in NZ which is to say it's rubbish who's you ISP and can you go with someone else



There are alternative ISP's available, however we are in a transitional period and I am being forced to play a bit of a waiting game.
Fibre cabling is rapidly snaking its' way across the county, the cables are in, the connections are not.

My contract ends in 2 months so i dont want to commit to another until the fibre goes live.

There are some good deals with my current ISP  ( Plusnet )and I really shouldnt blame them for the problem as the disruption i think is being caused by the main contractor which for us is BT
( formerly known as British Telecoms) as they are responsible for the actual cabling and they have engineers all over the place (in tents in the rain).

Some of the deals are rubbish or at least seem restrictive. I cant understand why some limit downloads, for example  BT put  a 20gb limit on one of the deals, i just down loaded GTA V so that would have cost me a lot to install the game.   (ordinarily 20gb would be fine but i would have been mighty pissed off if i had an additional bill).

My current ISP has been good, i actually pay very little in comparison to other s in the UK and i did negotiate a substantial discount when i took out the contract.  I will be shopping around because i am a bargain hunter and given that these contracts seem to be getting progressively longer i want to be sure I am getting the best deal, even though i may have to commit for maybe 2 years.

Speeds will get better soon, even with a very poor speed you can still send an email, it doesnt need to be fast if you just want to surf, even with the speed i have today i am still streaming from 2 news networks with a ton of web pages open and skyping.

I enjoyed free home broadband with an Orange mobile contract however, somehow they managed to find a hole in the contract to worm their way out of it.
Their parting comment when i moved on was that they had been subsidising my net at a cost to them of £10 month for 5 years  (because they had to pay BT)    
IN YOUR FACE ORANGE.


We are rural/ remote here too.

@Knoxx29   its loads better today, i tried to u/l a pic the other day when the speed was uber slow  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 58 minutes expected delivery time.....i think i was trying to send it to you actually...remember a cancelled pic when you were supposed to be working  ?


----------



## FireFox (May 9, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i think i was trying to send it to you actually...remember a cancelled pic when you were supposed to be working ?


How can I forget that 

Just give a slow and sweet to your ISP


----------



## vega22 (May 9, 2015)

it will soon suck once all the kids get up round here :s

this is what i get when the young uns are awake :s

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4155869152

i was told they are working on this area this week and it should all be sorted by the 13th.

works completion date on friday (ok is wed really but that aint as funny xD) the 13th....they have to get it sorted on that day right xD

edit
uk
virgin media

i normally pay £40 (and change) a month for a phone/tv/net package which should be 70 odd but i like to moan at people who can not fulfil their obligations. atm it is costing less than half that as they gave me a £23.50 discount until they fix it. so in effect free internets :lol:


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 9, 2015)

well ... could have been better but nothing to complain about


----------



## flmatter (May 9, 2015)

here's mine from Anchorage, AK


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 9, 2015)

marsey99 said:


> i like to moan at people who can not fulfil their obligations.




bloody right.


I get SKY TV free so in total  I pay close on £19.00 per month for homephone, tv and www    ( that doesnt include TV licence though)      yep...... UK you need a licence for your TV.


----------



## st2000 (May 9, 2015)

hello from Ru
in big cities we got smthg like 100Mbps for 10$ with no limits
but going to small cities or cottages you'll get only 10Mbps for 20$


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 10, 2015)

if someone is doing this to me stop....just stop it now.......it's gone far enough...........what is it you want from me ?????????


----------



## dorsetknob (May 10, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> View attachment 64730
> 
> 
> if someone is doing this to me stop....just stop it now.......it's gone far enough...........what is it you want from me ?????????




thats dial up speeds on Colombian marching powder


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 10, 2015)

I know i'm rocking....................back and fore with frustration.  

how is a guy supposed to enjoy a live nasa feed, to watch 2 streaming news websites, surf randomly (and courageously) with many pages open and skype, all with that speed.  Ridiculous.

It might be because its way past my bedtime.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 10, 2015)

disconect your dsl line from your modem  for 5 min then reconect   that may change your  up/down connection
My speed sometimes drops like a stone  and that is what i need to do   sometimes 4 or 5 times till i get a decent (for me) speed


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 10, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> disconect your dsl line from your modem  for 5 min then reconect   that may change your  up/down connection



yes i will try that......are you sure it will take a whole 5 minutes, seems like a long time to be without the internet.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 10, 2015)

yes  other wise they just might presume its a dropped connection and resume at your current speed


----------



## yotano211 (May 10, 2015)

These are my speeds for about $40 a month. This is internet only. I torrent mostly everything I watch.
http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4349243028

The real speeds should read 20mb down 2mb up. But its the middle of the say so everyone is using it.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 10, 2015)

disconnected the BT line into the house, went and cleaned the bath, plugged it back in

Before






After





exactly double d/l speed ....well who would have thunk it.


Could it be my router?  It is only 10 mths old, it came from the ISP.


----------



## animal007uk (May 10, 2015)

Hi CAPSLOCKSTUCK what package are you on with plusnet?

Reason i ask is because depending on the package and distance from the Cab/Exchange there is a good chance they can uncap your upload speed if the line is stable enough 

Should be no cost to have it uncaped but might still depend on what package you have with them.

As for the router it is a bit shity, i'm also with plusnet and the router they sent me now disconnects when ever it feels like it so i have changed it for an old netgear router i had,  since using the netgear my connection seems to hold for weeks or even months on end.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 10, 2015)

i have the unlimited home package with free evening and weekend calls....i managed to blag the discount for the duration of the contract rather than the price rising after 6 months.

Their last response time was so long it would have been quicker to get on  a bus, travel the 266.8  miles each way to Plusnet land, ask them face to face, then get the bus home.

@animal007uk   i am struggling to fine anything stable about my line, fibre wont be long, things will change.  

The only other router i have was supplied , and locked, by Orange.


----------



## animal007uk (May 10, 2015)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK i find the best way to contact plusnet and get a fast response is to use there forums or the new online chat thing they now have 

If you decide to have your upload uncaped i am sure one of the plusnet forum team will get right on it but it would be best to do it tomoz as the CRT team don't work weekends on the forum, it should be free due to the package your on to 

Good luck with the fibre upgrade to hope it rolls out soon in your area.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 10, 2015)

thought i would tether the pc to my phone so i did a speed test

87  ms ping

D/L    257.9  *K*bps
U/L   163.2   *K*bps

guess not.


----------



## animal007uk (May 10, 2015)

I will see if i can find a spare working router and i would be happy to post it to you as your in the UK so postage shouldn't cost to much.

Supose i should also add a speed test.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 10, 2015)

Thats real generous of you to consider doing that.

I will contact them, they may offer me another as it should be under some sort of warranty.

I may take you up on that offer though if you are certain it is a spare.


----------



## animal007uk (May 10, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Thats real generous of you to consider doing that.
> 
> I will contact them, they may offer me another as it should be under some sort of warranty.
> 
> I may take you up on that offer though if you are certain it is a spare.



Between a few friends and myself we have many types of routers that just sit gathering dust so if i can find one that works well i am happy to post it XD

We tend to horde things like routers and cables lol never know when you will need a spare.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 10, 2015)

animal007uk said:


> I will see if i can find a spare working router and i would be happy to post it to you as your in the UK so postage shouldn't cost to much.
> 
> Supose i should also add a speed test.



was just about to say  do Pus net lock their routes  but then you as a customer might know ?




animal007uk said:


> We tend to horde things like routers and cables lol never know when you will need a spare.



Spoken like A true Tech


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 10, 2015)

@animal007uk    funny that, you pinged to Sheffield and that is where Plusnet Land is.


----------



## animal007uk (May 10, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> was just about to say  do Pus net lock their routes  but then you as a customer might know ?


When i took fibre with them i was sent the technicolor TG582n router and i think the mac address is used to associate the router with my account so it can use TR-069 for auto setup but i think it might be useable on other connections to as i can put my own name and password in it.

Personally i hate this damn router lol wireless sucks and it just does not work right, can't even forward ports from the GUI so have to telnet in to do that grrrrrr.

Think i will stick with my netgear as it just works 

Plusnet now have a new router but i have no idea what its like as not used one before.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @animal007uk    funny that, you pinged to Sheffield and that is where Plusnet Land is.



I think its based on i.p that determines the location.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 10, 2015)

reason i asked is lots of ISp's use locked Routers to force you to buy thier crap

Sky are one      and i laugh when i see people trying to sell Sky Routers
Locked router/modem  totally useless to anyone But the original punter
So Buying a Second hand Sky Router is a total waste of Cash you cannot even flash the firmware

As you have the Ability to enter your details   then you should be able to use off the shelf Superior modem routers


----------



## animal007uk (May 10, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> reason i asked is lots of ISp's use locked Routers to force you to buy thier crap
> 
> Sky are one      and i laugh when i see people trying to sell Sky Routers
> Locked router/modem  totally useless to anyone But the original punter
> ...



Plusnet send customers a username and password that can be used on any router so no plusnet do not lock us in like some ISP's do 

I will take my plusnet router to my mates house and see if he can get it working but i guess i will have to disable the auto setup.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 10, 2015)

o range lock theirs to their network iirc, i cant use it with Plusnet.

Mine pinged to Gloucester from South Wales. I have no idea why they ping to where they do.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 31, 2015)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH.......


----------



## dorsetknob (May 31, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> disconect your dsl line from your modem  for 5 min then reconect   that may change your  up/down connection
> My speed sometimes drops like a stone  and that is what i need to do   sometimes 4 or 5 times till i get a decent (for me) speed


 try this again


----------



## dorsetknob (May 31, 2015)

funny i'm not using my mobile but landline and its not Vodafone


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm near albany new york and I'm stuck with Time Warner... paying $100 a month for this junk


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 1, 2015)

ShiBDiB said:


> I'm near albany new york and I'm stuck with Time Warner... paying $100 a month for this junk


50/5 with TWC costs a lot less than 100 USD (isn't it something like 70 USD?) Are you bundling anything else with that like TV? I pay about 130 USD to Comcast, but I also have a HDTV box as well as this:




So for me, my bill is 129.95 USD. 100 USD is for double play (TV + Inet), plus 12 for 105/20 (up from 50/10), plus 13 for HD box + regular box plus ~5 dollars for taxes & franchise free.

Funny thing is my parents have the same services I do except slower internet and they're paying 20-25 USD more a month because the services aren't bundled.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 1, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> 50/5 with TWC costs a lot less than 100 USD (isn't it something like 70 USD?) Are you bundling anything else with that like TV? I pay about 130 USD to Comcast, but I also have a HDTV box as well as this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah forgot I even had the super basic cable. Believe it's still $80 for internet which is meh.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 18, 2015)

Is this a lot?






snipped off my Plusnet bill


----------



## FireFox (Jun 18, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Is this a lot?
> 
> View attachment 65830
> 
> ...


Is that a joke
If you have downloaded 500 Films each one 1GB


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 18, 2015)

Caps is being billed for ALL of Wales (snigger)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 18, 2015)

.... BIG ME UP.

I am trying to d/l the entire internet.

Thankyou for the unlimited tariff Plusnet. 

d/l ing GTA V four times accounts for a big chunk of that. 
I was going to try for 1 tb next month but i have a feeling they may be slowing my speed down.

The contract expires next month so they had better shape up or me and my internet usage will go elsewhere.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 18, 2015)

Easy, if you want to break some Record all what you have to do is Download 24/7 all the crap that you can

Note: I wouldn't trust that much about unlimited Tariff, they say unlimited but when you exceed Some amount you get a nice extra bill.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 18, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Easy, if you want to break some Record all what you have to do is Download 24/7 all the crap that you can
> 
> Note: I wouldn't trust that much about unlimited Tariff.




I wouldnt know where to look to find crap on the internet.


My bill stays the same regardless of d/l, most of the UK tariffs have d/l limits  ( say 10gb)


http://www.speedtest.net/result/4441663470.png


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 18, 2015)

Mine is unlimited with no caps and no descernable traffic shapeing ( AND no Extra added on to the Bill )
My line rental (Tax) is also lots less than B( Rip you off £16.75 + vat )T  at £9.85 + vat

Pity i can never get more than 5mb due to the distance from the exchange

edit 
i download between 5 to 10 gig a day on average and my ISP has never ever listed daily/monthly download/upload  totals


----------



## Nailezs (Jun 18, 2015)

wait, if i post my work connection in here will you all get jealous? will it count?


----------



## FireFox (Jun 18, 2015)

Nailezs said:


> wait, if i post my work connection in here will you all get jealous? will it count?


Post it


----------



## Nailezs (Jun 18, 2015)

I will tonight when every one leaves and the network isn't being used much, hehe. but during the day ~600/600 (Mb) is common


----------



## AxGaming (Jun 18, 2015)

*I live in Brazil, the municipality also use radio 2mb*








wanted it to be like the internet from a friend in Japan, 1GB connection for a very good price


----------



## Nailezs (Jun 18, 2015)

posted a cropped screenshot because my job provides their own internet, therefore the listed isp is where i work haha


----------



## Loosenut (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Pill Monster (Jul 4, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Caps is being billed for ALL of Wales (snigger)


When did Wales get Internet access?



Spoiler



(I kid, my bro-in-law is Welsh..)


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 4, 2015)

Well, after the fiber cut in the New York area causing havoc on the east coast the other day... my internet went haywire; I was getting 43Mbs down & .5Mbs up with errors, plus packet losses.

After they repaired the fiber, mine never normalized... so, I did some testing on my end and concluded it was in the field somewhere.
I called Verizon repair and had the greatest tech on line and gave him all my data I collected during testing.
He help me, never read off a script, knew all about what he was doing and how things worked... we did a little back and forth testing.
Concluded it was in the network and needed higher help... well, the CEO was busy counting his bonuses (<--humor); so, he contacted some engineers who proceeded testing in real time (getting the tech and I to run some tests) got back to us in about half an hour.
Found the trouble... fixed it and this was around 9:30 at night.

I have to give them a big "Thumbs Up" for this customer service.

Anyway, I have 75/75 service and this is what I got, when it was repaired ... they never told us the details on what they did, but I am grateful.






Just thought I would share a good experience with ya'll.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 4, 2015)

95Viper said:


> Well, after the fiber cut in the New York area causing havoc on the east coast the other day... my internet went haywire; I was getting 43Mbs down & .5Mbs up with errors, plus packet losses.
> 
> After they repaired the fiber, mine never normalized... so, I did some testing on my end and concluded it was in the field somewhere.
> I called Verizon repair and had the greatest tech on line and gave him all my data I collected during testing.
> ...



Nice to hear a good story of a company actually helping a customer


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 4, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Is this a lot?
> 
> View attachment 65830
> 
> ...




No.






I'm certain no one will believe me, but actually, none of this is porn or torrents.  It's what having a active steam account and streaming movies while hosting an active website can do.


----------



## Atomic77 (Jul 11, 2015)

I have Charter Cable Internet but my computer is connected wirelessly.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 11, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Is this a lot?
> 
> View attachment 65830
> 
> ...



I don't know, is it?


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 11, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> I don't know, is it?



I still topped you on "highest in a single month" 

Fellow comcast user, eh?


----------



## Atomic77 (Aug 13, 2015)

Nothing beats the power of the Charter Spectrum lol.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 13, 2015)

And I though 300 was a lot


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 13, 2015)

Using VDSL 40mbit/10mbit  AND
Cable 100Mbit/6mbit

in the same home


----------



## blacktruckryder (Aug 14, 2015)

Time Warner Cable
I'm paying for 50mb down and 10mb up


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 19, 2015)

Paying for 105 down and 15 up. Pretty good result. Mediacom does enforce the data cap though.


----------



## purplekaycee (Aug 19, 2015)

1 gb /sec?





AxGaming said:


> *I live in Brazil, the municipality also use radio 2mb*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too ashamed to post mine

With this speed too bad its capped


xkm1948 said:


> Paying for 105 down and 15 up. Pretty good result. Mediacom does enforce the data cap though.


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 19, 2015)

purplekaycee said:


> 1 gb /sec?
> 
> Too ashamed to post mine
> 
> With this speed too bad its capped




Yeah. Thankfully the cap is around 999GB, and I seldom go over 400GB per month.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Jetster (Aug 20, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


>


----------



## AxGaming (Aug 20, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


>


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 20, 2015)

Charter is one of the better ISPs. I'm stuck between Knowology/WOW and Comcast. I pay the same price now for 12/3mb/s for what used to be 70/15mb/s with charter. I could get 50/10 with comcast for the same price, but my family won't use them, because comcast.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 20, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> Charter is one of the better ISPs. I'm stuck between Knowology/WOW and Comcast. I pay the same price now for 12/3mb/s for what used to be 70/15mb/s with charter. I could get 50/10 with comcast for the same price, but my family won't use them, because comcast.



good on them comcast is fucking terrible. I will never use them again. You would be lucky to get those speeds.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 20, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> good on them comcast is fucking terrible. I will never use them again. You would be lucky to get those speeds.



Forget the speeds, you'll be lucky if you stay connected half the time...

I get my rated speeds now and stay connected, but I had to fix it myself with a third party cable booster that comcast removes if I ever make a service call.  The irony?  If I let them replace it, the one they provide always breaks my signal.

And then they have the nerve to bill me for it.

Good job comcast, good job.


----------



## Laughing_Beast (Aug 20, 2015)

Well,this is mine:


----------



## Jetster (Aug 20, 2015)

I've used Comcast for 15 years. I get 115/12 for the price of 50/5. I've hade maybe a handful of lost connections and they always give me free time for the trouble.

And I never use their equipment. Except for the digital box for the TV. Its all in the way you talk to them


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Jortifas (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 12, 2015)

ONE WEEK TO GO THEN I GET FIBRE





finally the whole house can  all stream our shitty stuff at the same time just as the last Motogp race of the season has finished ........brilliant.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 12, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> ONE WEEK TO GO THEN I GET FIBRE
> 
> View attachment 69153
> 
> finally the whole house can  all stream our shitty stuff at the same time just as the last Motogp race of the season has finished ........brilliant.


Finally.
I had enough every time you sent me a pic to be waiting for it to download due to your Internet Connection


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 12, 2015)

@Knoxx29 

i will cancel the pic i skyped you this morning, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## ASOT (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## GoldenX (Nov 12, 2015)

256kpps uplink, 512kbps downlink, ADSL transmitted over a town-sized WLAN. If you connect directly to it, you can print The Lord of The Rings over someone's printer xD.
Public optic fiber on the way thanks to our first 2 satelites, but I doubt the quality.


----------



## peche (Nov 12, 2015)

6mbs ADSL2+ on my home... for all my craps... incluiding eternal updates on CS:GO and steam...i whish i could have 10mbs


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 19, 2015)

what a difference a day makes

copper




fibre





i made the installation guy coffee but i thought it rude to offer him biscuits because it looked as if i needed them more than him. (by quite a large margin)

i also made him look at every one of my pcs,  i didnt have a clue what the hell he was talking about so i thought it was fair enough even though he didnt show the slightest bit of interest


the deal i got is up to 40 down and up to 2 meg up for £12.50 per month off plusnet and phoneline for £ 16 a month

seems like a good deal compared to whats around


----------



## FireFox (Nov 19, 2015)

This is what i have for the moment.





Btw @CAPSLOCKSTUCK you have done a big step, from a Fiat to a Ferrari


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 20, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> This is what i have for the moment.
> View attachment 69323
> 
> 
> Btw @CAPSLOCKSTUCK you have done a big step, from a Fiat to a Ferrari




from




to





even the furthest wifi dongle in the house is getting 20 meg

last night we had connected
3 pcs
1 laptop
2 tablets
5 mobiles 

and nothing went below 10 meg which i reckon is ok, we have thick stones walls and wooden floors. and only one wired connection which stayed at 38meg.


----------



## Lui Leyland Robert (Nov 20, 2015)

HKBN 100M


----------



## FireFox (Nov 20, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


>


Absolutely insane


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 20, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Absolutely insane


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes, that is!  Holy $*&%!!


----------



## Jborg (Nov 20, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


>




That is internet provided by the City of Chatanooga correct? I had heard somewhere they provide the fastest internet in the country to their citizens. Is that what I am seeing?

This needs to happen in every major city.

Sorry if this was already discussed.


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 20, 2015)

Finally got upgraded to fibre.  Unfortunately, it's only fibre up to the exchange.  From the exchange to my house is still good ol' copper wire, so I don't get mindblowing speeds.  Still, it's doubled my download and decupled my upload, so I'm happy.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 20, 2015)

Jborg said:


> That is internet provided by the City of Chatanooga correct? I had heard somewhere they provide the fastest internet in the country to their citizens. Is that what I am seeing?
> 
> This needs to happen in every major city.
> 
> Sorry if this was already discussed.



By next summer they will be offering 10Gb to the consumer! They use the same equipment as we do at my work


----------



## Jborg (Nov 20, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> By next summer they will be offering 10Gb to the consumer! They use the same equipment as we do at my work



That is really badass. Internet in my opinion is slowly but surely becoming  a natural right. It's required to do so many things in today's world.

I don't know the full details...  But I heard Comcast is freaking out because of that service you have. They are pouring lots of money Into preventing that kind of thing from popping up in every major city.


----------

